# Think Tank > Austrian Economics / Economic Theory >  Any Canadian Austrian based Fiduciaries?

## sirellyn

I'm looking for one, or at least a place where I can find one that has a sensible Austrian perspective.   I'm in Edmonton Canada, but I'm willing to skype if required.    Where does someone go find a non Keynesian fiduciary?

----------

